# iPad et NAS



## Thierry2100 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai un souci pour relier mon iPad à mon NAS, un Thecus N5200 PRO.
Le NAS est en réseau sur un routeur Belkin et je voudrais pouvoir me connecter au NAS en wifi.

Mais quelque soit l'appui utilisée je n'y arrive pas.

Quels sont vos conseils pour y arriver, appli, parametrage, etc...

Je voudrais me connecter au NAS pour télécharger des films, des musiques, des photos sur,mon iPad, ainsi que lire ces films,en streaming.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

Thierry2100 a dit:


> Je voudrais me connecter au NAS pour télécharger des films, des musiques, des photos sur,mon iPad, ainsi que lire ces films,en streaming.
> .



Il existe plusieurs apps qui correspondent à ce que tu veux faire (Plugplayer par exemple)
Il suffit juste que ton NAS soit bien visible et intégré au réseau et que tu utilises une application  UPnP, c'est à dire capable de découvrir les devices du réseau...
C'est manifestement la brique qui te manque...
Bon week end


----------



## Thierry2100 (24 Juillet 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.
J'ai utilisé plugplayer mais lui non plus ne voit pas mon nas. Je pense que j'ai un problème pour rendre mon nas visible sur l'ipad et jebne sais pas comment.

Quelle est cette appli upnp à utiliser ?


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juillet 2010)

Thierry2100 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> J'ai utilisé plugplayer mais lui non plus ne voit pas mon nas. Je pense que j'ai un problème pour rendre mon nas visible sur l'ipad et jebne sais pas comment.
> Quelle est cette appli upnp à utiliser ?



PlugPlayer est déjà UPnP... Donc si tu ne vois pas ton NAS, c'est qu'il y a un pb réseau et qu'à mon avis, tu ne le vois pas non plus de tes macs/pc. Cherches à ce niveau.  Sinon, c'est à ne rien y comprendre...


----------



## Thierry2100 (26 Juillet 2010)

Justement, je vois très bien mon nas depuis mon pc mais pas depuis l'ipad. Je suis comme toi, c'est à rien y comprendre,,d'où ma question ici


----------



## lupastro (27 Juillet 2010)

Hello,
J'utilise goodreader pour acceder a mon Nas (Synology), en FTP pour y télécharger un peu de tout. Peut-être une voie pour toi?

A+


----------



## Thierry2100 (27 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ton conseil mais je dois m'y prendre comme un manche, toujours rien...


----------

